# Blue Angelfish



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Just snapped a pic of my blue angelfish with my Olympus E-410. Thought it was a fairly well focused image so i figured i'd share.










Video would be much better, he looked so pretty in that particular spot in the tank because of all the massive shimmer from my LEDs interacting with his blue irredescence.
Enjoy!


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

This is so badass


----------



## Chindogu (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful. I haven't seen a blue before.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Amazing, i just bought my 2 as well, these blue phanoms are just awesome!


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice! I love blues, mine just started breeding. Heres a link to a thread I started about angels if anyone hasnt seen or is interested in looking at. There are some epic fish on that thread. - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/170776-post-pics-your-angelfish-here.html


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

Absolutely love the blue angels, gorgeous fish


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

